# My Computer Just Got Locked Down



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

So there I was, on the internet...about to check the weather when my task bar pops up a new, unknown to me icon, that then brings up a bubble sayings someing like "Windows as detected a virus".....

BAM! Internet Explorer swicthes to a page that I could tell was a cheap knock off of a IE message saying, the site I am trying to view could harm my computer...WTF? I try another page, same thing...any page I try same thing. I try to access programs on my computer, a message pops up says blablabla.exe is infected. One button says Proceed unprotected, the other said something about fixing the probem. All the while this unfamilar "Anti Virus Scanner started to "scan" my computer and "alerting" me to problems.



Knowing it was a virus, I tried to not let it do anything, but after I saw it was too late I clicked on the button, it brought me to the one and only page IE would let me see...their page, they wanted me to download thier **** to get my computer back....

F**K YOU I SAY....

I log off, then log in...see if that clears it out...NO GO. It boots itself up....but it takes 10 seconds or so to do it...

I log off and log in again...rush over to the system restore point, click NEXT, NEXT, NEXT, NEXT in a series of windows, just as I click the last next to start to system restore, that virus pops up...trying to close system restore, but System Restore Kicked its ass and started shutting down the computer already...when it was done, Windows booted, problem solved. :clap::clap::clap:

MAN WAS I MAD!


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

I snapped these with my cell....


----------



## ChrWright (Jul 17, 2007)

That sucks. It's a reminder to all of us to back up your important files.

Glad you were able to kill it.


----------



## festerized (May 19, 2007)

I had the same virus
This virus corrupts you virus program and makes it thinks its part of the original program
The only way to get rid of it is to Remove your antivirus program and reinstall it
If you have MacAfee get rid of it. Norton 360 all the way


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

My comp self back-ups restore points about once a day. I get to pick and choose which point I back up to...I am glad I had that 10 seconds to get to it tho. This Virus didn't corrupt my Anti-Virus...it wouldn't let it run...it would shut down every other program but itself and IE. It wouldn't let you open any programs after it booted...

AntiVirus Live is the virus's program....I used AVG, a friend who just cleaned out my computer reccomended it....


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

Not so funny for you but still some humor on the screen.

At the top,"Protecting every second." and at the bottom-right "Your PC is unprotected..blah..blah"

I've figured out my own way of dealing with problems and it's worked so far but the geeks here are probably much faster than my methods.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)




----------



## chris n (Oct 14, 2003)

That what happens when visiting porn sites, or so I am told.:w00t:


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

I had that on my comp and my daughters. I couldn't get rid of it, though I don't have patience for that crap. I reformatted. 

I back up constantly, I have an external, I save important ****. My email all goes through one Gmail account and I sync through Outlook.

Those popups make me nervous. I try hitting [esc] first, or right click on taskbar to close, or use task manager and shut the whole thing down. Take no chances on pop ups, especially porn!


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

I got a feeling it is from downloads...like music and such...


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Chances are very high if you were using Firefox instead of IE, that would have never happened. IE uses activex which is a big ole 48" open door way for viruses to enter your puter. Firefox doesn't not use activex.


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

You can get that from an infected site. It doesn't have to be a download site or music. What you see there is made to look like you have an infected computer when you don't. Even the little balloon notice at the bottom, don't click it.


----------



## MarkyMark (Jun 7, 2009)

angus242 said:


> Chances are very high if you were using Firefox instead of IE, that would have never happened. IE uses activex which is a big ole 48" open door way for viruses to enter your puter. Firefox doesn't not use activex.


Good point. Firefox + Avast + regular Windows updates = no problems ever for me.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

framerman said:


> You can get that from an infected site. It doesn't have to be a download site or music. What you see there is made to look like you have an infected computer when you don't. Even the little balloon notice at the bottom, don't click it.



True. The point being though, if you use Firefox, you must _manually _click something instead of it just happening by itself (which _can _happen with IE). In that case, it's user error!

Another bonus to Firefox is the extensions. Adding AdBlock Plus and NoScript will give you one of the most secure and pleasant internet experiences possible. 

And good call Markymark....I, too, use Avast. Same basic concept as AVG. It's also free but I prefer the scanning specs of Avast over AVG.


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

angus242 said:


> True. The point being though, if you use Firefox, you must _manually _click something instead of it just happening by itself (which _can _happen with IE). In that case, it's user error!
> 
> Another bonus to Firefox is the extensions. Adding AdBlock Plus and NoScript will give you one of the most secure and pleasant internet experiences possible.
> 
> And good call Markymark....I, too, use Avast. Same basic concept as AVG. It's also free but I prefer the scanning specs of Avast over AVG.


Yeh...I manually clicked. We need a "DOH" smiley here. :laughing:


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

I only ever had one virus back about 6 years ago when i gave Norton a go even though i had bad luck with it in the past. Im like a few of you guys. AVG and now Avast. I upgraded to the pro version though. The real time scan on avast is also a great feature. it will tell you there's a virus problem and shut down the site beofre you it even gets close to affecting your system. It's also a good idea to run Adaware and spybot a few times a month to double check.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

BCConstruction said:


> It's also a good idea to run Adaware and spybot a few times a month to double check.


I agree running an additional spyware/malware program is a good idea. However, I hate having 6 maintenance programs just to keep Windows in order. Windows comes with Defender so I set that to scan daily. Then I use another free program called Advanced SystemCare that is like AdAware and Window Washer built in one. Not only does it scan for spy stuff, it also clears out temp and junk files. I run it at least every 3 days. It's quick and does a good job. Plus it's free! If you haven't noticed, I don't like buying software :no:

Firefox + AdBlock + NoScript = FREE
Avast = FREE (free version does real time scans too)
Advanced SystemCare = FREE

Angus' computer = always happy :w00t:


----------



## RenaissanceR (May 16, 2006)

*Same Experience*

[deleted]


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

If you don't have it go here and download Malwarebytes. Fantastic program and will rid you of 99% of nasties.

You probably have some on your computer right now.


----------

